# Heat transfer business



## ryang7882 (Apr 11, 2013)

I’m looking into starting a heat transfer business. Can anyone tell me the best solution in starting this business . What equipment is needed ,Is plasticsol the only solution to begin this venture . Because I’m not sure if the white oki will be suitable for all transfer .


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ryang7882 said:


> I’m looking into starting a heat transfer business. Can anyone tell me the best solution in starting this business . What equipment is needed ,Is plasticsol the only solution to begin this venture . Because I’m not sure if the white oki will be suitable for all transfer .


Suggestion, get sample printed samples of transfer of different types. Press them on shirts. If possible get transferred shirt(s). Put them to wash/dryer cycles. See how they hold up. Some transfers will fade, crack or peel off after wash. Even after first wash. Pick the ones that meet your expectation. Some vendors give free samples of sell small quantity sample.

That way you are not wasting your money.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Selling or buying transfers?
In any case, plastisol is not the only option... water-based inks can be used as well


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you written a Business Plan? A Marketing Plan? Who are your customers? Where are you going to sell? Are you doing a brand or spec printing? 

Aside from that I wouldn't buy any equipment, I would focus on sales and source your printing and use those funds to purchase equipment if and when you are ready to do it yourself. 

Good Luck


----------

